# Flourite and shrimp



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm debating Flourite Black or Flourite Dark when I replace the substrate in my 13g, which will be transformed into a caridina tank. Seachem's website lists the copper in mg/kg in Dark as 11 and 17 for all the other versions except Onyx Sand at 4 (but it seems to raise pH so I'm not using it). Do people use Flourite products in shrimp tanks without a problem? I don't know how mg/kg would translate into percentages or anything else meaningful. 

-Lisa


----------



## Dave6265 (Nov 18, 2011)

1 mg is .000001 of a KG.... I have flourite in both my tanks. One hold amanos and one holds neocardina yellows.


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Jan 26, 2010)

I have flourite black in a lot of my tanks and flourite dark in a few tanks. I really like the looks of the flourite black.


----------



## ykh (Jul 21, 2006)

I use the regular fluorites in my CRS tank. Started with 6 shrimps and ended up with hundreds, so I would say that it sure works for shrimps


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have flourite black gravel in my tanks and I'm very pleased with it. I had no issues without rinsing it before use as well. I know some people had issues with water clarity when they just added it into the tank like I did.

Had no problems with neos, malawas, babaulti's, and amanos.


----------



## isellcars (Mar 4, 2012)

I have no problem what so ever with me shrimp and the 3" of flourite I have in my 90g......I have amano, vampire, bamboo and ghost shrimp. They are all doing very well.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

Sweet! :biggrin: Now I just need to decide between the dark, black and black sand. I want something less black than my Tahitian moon sand. Thoughts?

-Lisa


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

I have flourite black in my 12 gallon. The color of the yellow and tiger shrimp really pop where they kinda went unnoticed in my other tank with brown eco complete. The same goes for the plants in there. all the greens seem to be brighter in that tank... the contrast does help


----------

